# Philipp Bayer Ving Tsun



## VingTsunN (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## geezer (Aug 13, 2011)

Philipp Bayer is very impressive, as always. Thanks for the great clip


----------



## Domino (Aug 19, 2011)

Great skill and love the way he cuts in. Good pole work.
That you in the video?


----------



## VingTsunN (Aug 19, 2011)

No, that's not me.. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Domino (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah ok, nice sharing sir !


----------

